# Fountain Pen Under $30 shipped?



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok guys, you have $30 of my money to spend. I get to keep the pen, though!
Whats your pick in that budget for a fountain pen?
I'd like for it to be rather leak-proof, and focus is on practicality over fashion. 
Ideally, that 30 would include room for some ink/refills, too.

Here's to feeding my addictive personality :-!


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm watching for the response to this, too. I've been meaning to try out this whole fountain pen thing. I figure I already like mechanical watches, and I'm starting to dig old film cameras, so it's a logical next step down the patch of anachronism :-!


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a question, should I/We pick up a couple pilot varsity disposables to get a feel for it, or are they not really true to the quality available in more expensive pens?

They go for $3 each if I have them delivered to my local staples. They don't normally stock them.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Chinese. Quite a bit of variety at a reduced price. One might also try finding the Scripto or whatever FPs were in use at schools in the 70s. Those show up NOS in your price range. Sadly, you won't do vintage as the repair takes the price beyond your range.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Dan,
Would you be able to point me in any specific direction?


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Asking for recommendations for a budget fountain pen is like asking for recommendations for a budget wife. You pick one you fall in love with, not that's cheap. lol. 

I would stick with Pilot Varsity's if you are looking to save some cash. 

A Lamy Safari is in that range but I don't really like mine any more than a Varsity.


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Fair enough.
I've had staples fetch me a pair of varsities, and I'll see how I like them.


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

Pilot Varsity are cool little pens, and worth the short money as an introduction into using a FP. It is very light though, and on the short side. For a more permanent solution in your price range, I have two suggestions. First, the Pilot 78G in a broad nib. Mine are very smooth, and the broad nib is like a stub, which gives nice variation to the line. Very conservative looking, plastic (i.e. light, but not quite as light as the Varsity). I have bought from this vendor, http://www.hisnibs.com/ , and also on eBay from seller "speerbob". Both highly recommended. His Nibs also has an unbelievable selection of inexpensive Chinese pens in many styles. I have not tried or seen any of them.

Another choice: Pilot Knight. I think mine is a medium nib. Metal pen, fairly heavy, feels substantial, very modern styling w/ a unique spring loaded clip. I think I got mine from Oscar Braun Pens. I don't see any on that website now, but you can always drop them an email inquiry. They are also available from other sources.

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## nilnawk (Jan 29, 2009)

I've used both the Lamy Safari and the Pilot Knight. Both can usually be found at or around $30.

Lamy Safari -- I think of it as the G-shock of fountain pens: there's nothing fancy about it, but it works reliably.

Pilot Knight -- I've had this for about 3 years now, and it's still working great. I replaced the original ink sac, which eventually dried up and cracked, with a plastic piston feeder. My Pilot didn't stand up too well cosmetically (outer surface seems to be baked on coating that wears off eventually), but that hasn't impaired its functionality.


----------



## TimeZero (Oct 20, 2008)

My favorites in that price range are the Pelikan Pelikano and Future. Both come with very smooth steel nibs, and a reliable cartridge/conveter system that accepts standard international cartridges or converters, as opposed to some of the proprietary systems by Lamy and others. These run around $20-$25 bucks; add the converter for ~$5.00 more.

I admit I do like Chinese Hero pens, especially the 616, but it has an aerometric-style filler, which is not always convenient, especially for a beginner who may not want to invest in bottled ink.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

xxguitarist said:


> Dan,
> Would you be able to point me in any specific direction?


I would just go to our favorite bidding site and search for hero and wing sung. There is a lot of variety to look at for well under $30. Nothing wrong with Lamy or Pilot, they just "yawn" do not interest me.

But I do have plenty of bottled ink and just love the aerometric filler of these pens. Its like filling it up on Sunday and writing all week!

Keep us posted!

Dan


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow those Hero pens are cheap :-! I'll have to order one and give this fountain pen thing a try.

Umm.. I can't just fill one up, throw it in my backpack, hop on my bike, and start pounding around campus, though, can I? Should I keep it in a plastic baggie?


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

SquishyPanda said:


> Wow those Hero pens are cheap :-! I'll have to order one and give this fountain pen thing a try.
> 
> Umm.. I can't just fill one up, throw it in my backpack, hop on my bike, and start pounding around campus, though, can I? Should I keep it in a plastic baggie?


I'd say there are a lot of opinions out there on that. I have been told to keep them up right (point up) when I am not using them. To be honest, I carry them any way I can. If it is in my pocket, then it is mostly point up. But my spare is in my notepad and it is mostly parallel to the ground.

The important thing is not to jar them. Jarring will encourage the ink to leak out or drop out. Most tops are pretty tight, so the ink will be in the top and not outside the pen. I'd just wear it on my shirt clipped to what ever I could clip it to.

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

In light of what the heros go for on ebay, I nabbed one for around $6 shipped, and some noodlers waterproof from amazon. I should be picking up the varsities from staples tomorrow I think, we'll see if they get them in. 

If I wind up not caring for the whole thing, I'll just offer them up to you guys cheap!
And if I do like it, I'll probably be ordering somethign else in the 30 range from hisnibs.


----------



## DMac (Feb 24, 2009)

The Pelikan Steno is 25 bucks with another 5 for the converter, if that's your thing. Great little well-built, extra fine nibbed pen.


----------



## NeoTiger (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd recommend the website http://www.isellpens.com/

They have a wide range of very affordable fountain pens, and great service.


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Got my varsities today, and I'm happy to say that I don't think you guys will be getting any cheap deals :-!
Consider me "sold" on them.

How many pages worth of writing are you guys getting out of a fill on a hero or similar?


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Great to hear you picked one up! Just be aware that the Noodler's ink has some , um , odd behaviors. On my pens the Noodler's ink will spread itself all over the nib making it look messy. One the one pen I use it in regularly I will occationally brush on a layer of rain-x to keep it in check. 

The other ink I use the most is Waterman's Florida Blue which behaves itself. Have fun with the new pens!


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

I had heard that it tends to creep a bit, but the writing & indelible qualities that reviews mentioned seem adequate to make up for that to me, especially as it is going into one of two pens that have an average value of $5 shipped each. Both are from ebay, and are scheduled to ship soon.

Hero 810 silver:









and an unknown black Hero


----------



## JapanWatch (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a 'Parker Vector'

One can find them on a well known online auction site for $5-10 plastic
$10-20 for a stainless steel model

It's cheap, writes well, and the refills are available locally.


----------



## matt.wu (Mar 24, 2008)

Fantastic thread and exactly what I was looking for. Thanks for all the helpful information. I had a fountain pen on my christmas list, but now I have exact models. I've been wanting to try out an affordable fountain pen, but really didn't know where to start.

Thanks for the great lead!


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd suggest grabbing one of the varsity's from staples/officedepot/etc first, so that you can see if the angles required bother you- also, you have to have the right side facing down (duh) but it can catch you off guard if you just start to write without paying any attention. Should be under $4 for one, after tax, and there's no commitment to a bottle of ink (not that the ink is all that expensive either)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

:thanks to this thread for pointing out the Hero pens on eBay. I'd never heard of them before, I've been looking for another affordable to go with my Lamy.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

xxguitarist said:


> Got my varsities today, and I'm happy to say that I don't think you guys will be getting any cheap deals :-!
> Consider me "sold" on them.
> 
> How many pages worth of writing are you guys getting out of a fill on a hero or similar?


Quite a few pages. Like a Parker with aerometric filling, it holds quite a bit of ink. I don't count pages per se, but it usually runs between 2 to 3 times longer than any of my other pens.

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## kwisatz (Aug 6, 2008)

I have never had a bad sample out of the 4 Parker Frontiers that i own.
Great tough everyday fountain pens.
Otherwise, you will like the 78 G (with cartridges ) a lot, though it feels cheap.


----------



## xxguitarist (Oct 26, 2009)

Got my two ebay Hero pens, though one of them is labeled hero & the other has something else branded on it. I'm happy with both, given the under $5 shipped average price. The nibs are nice & fine, though quite a bit stiffer than what I was used to with the varsity disposables. Not sure yet if this is good or not, but I'm enjoying writing with them.

I will think about picking up another closer to the $30 budget in a bit.


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

Another option for super budget fountain pens is the Platinum "Preppy" line. They're available from Jetpens.com in the U.S. for a whopping $3 each:








I find them much more consistent than the Chinese pens on Ebay. They're also refillable and they look like any other disposable pen you'd find floating around an office, so they're good for times when it would look silly/ostentatious to pull out a fountain pen.

My medium point Preppy is literally the second most enjoyable writing instrument I own after a $300 S.T. Dupont. :-d


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Google "hero 616"


----------



## Benjamin Chin (May 11, 2008)

watchNoob said:


> Another option for super budget fountain pens is the Platinum "Preppy" line. They're available from Jetpens.com in the U.S. for a whopping $3 each.
> 
> I find them much more consistent than the Chinese pens on Ebay. They're also refillable and they look like any other disposable pen you'd find floating around an office, so they're good for times when it would look silly/ostentatious to pull out a fountain pen.
> 
> My medium point Preppy is literally the second most enjoyable writing instrument I own after a $300 S.T. Dupont. :-d


+3 :-!

I bought 3 of them recently for SGD $ 3.85 each. I trust the Platinum brand behind the "Preppy".


----------



## CAA (Aug 19, 2008)

Definitely a Lamy Safari, but for a little more than double that price you should be able to get a Pelikan M200.


----------



## hendrixstrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Check out this thread I made...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=359226

Sweet Pens for less than $30


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

hendrixstrat said:


> Check out this thread I made...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=359226
> 
> Sweet Pens for less than $30


Pretty cool deal for two pens for a little over $30~Cheers! ;-)


----------

